# Breeding and Sexing Watchman Goby



## Coal And Ciller (Apr 27, 2008)

How can you tell the differences between a male and female Yellow Watchman Goby ?

Is there any tips for breeding Marine fish ?

Marine fish : 1 Yellow Watchman Goby also Pecular Clown


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Google comes up with this... have a look, really informative:

Spawning and Rearing the Yellow Watchman Goby (Cryptocentrus cinctus) by Amy Drehmel - Reefkeeping.com


----------



## Coal And Ciller (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for commeting on my thread.Read the page and it is really intresting thanks.


----------

